# Is it impossible to change major and go for MA in film department?



## Kayla K (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi guys!
I'm new here, hello
I got my bachelors degree in Architecture, but I'm more into art department in the film industry. 
I was thinking of going to graduate school, for MA in film schools, in UK (I'm also considering schools in the States), but I heard a rumor(?) saying it's super hard to do MA in a different field from the undergraduate study. Is it true?
I was considering about learning more on set design and production design, and I know that my portfolio is more on 'architecture portfolio' than 'set design portfolio' I know I have to work on doing the changes, would I still not have a shot applying in film school?  ;(


----------



## Chris W (Jan 10, 2015)

Kayla K said:


> Hi guys!
> I'm new here, hello
> I got my bachelors degree in Architecture, but I'm more into art department in the film industry.
> I was thinking of going to graduate school, for MA in film schools, in UK (I'm also considering schools in the States), but I heard a rumor(?) saying it's super hard to do MA in a different field from the undergraduate study. Is it true?
> I was considering about learning more on set design and production design, and I know that my portfolio is more on 'architecture portfolio' than 'set design portfolio' I know I have to work on doing the changes, would I still not have a shot applying in film school?  ;(




This isn't true at all. In fact... I'd say doing a masters in a different field of study than your undergraduate will give you a far broader experience.


----------



## Point Break (Jan 10, 2015)

Kayla K said:


> Hi guys!
> I'm new here, hello
> I got my bachelors degree in Architecture, but I'm more into art department in the film industry.
> I was thinking of going to graduate school, for MA in film schools, in UK (I'm also considering schools in the States), but I heard a rumor(?) saying it's super hard to do MA in a different field from the undergraduate study. Is it true?
> I was considering about learning more on set design and production design, and I know that my portfolio is more on 'architecture portfolio' than 'set design portfolio' I know I have to work on doing the changes, would I still not have a shot applying in film school?  ;(



Hey Kayla,

I studied planning and urban design alongside many architecture students. While I didn't major in architecture, I can say without a doubt that architects have a place in film. 

And if you're looking at Production/Set Design, then you're on the right track. AFI even mentions on their website how they attract architects to their Production Design MFA.

http://www.afi.com/conservatory/conservatoryprogram/productiondesign.aspx

Try not to think of it as changing your major. Graduate school is where you go to specialize in a field or profession. You're architectural portfolio will work just fine (at least at AFI). And CAD skills, Photoshop & Illustrator experience, and modeling ability is exactly what art departments are looking for in production designers.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 10, 2015)

from what i've seen, a few pd friends of mine had architectural background... if anything, it's a boost to your application because you already know about design. One of my friends worked on the CHLA (children's hospital of LA) building design and she was in the PD program at Chapman, so i definitely think having an architectural bg is an asset to you.


----------



## Kayla K (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you guys so much. Let's do this!!


----------

